# why karl sucks ***



## zerotre (Sep 28, 2002)

*why karl sucks bad*

greetings from a magic fan down in orlando, I have to tell you guys your head coach is the worst in the leg, how the hell did he get the kind of contract and rep he has. He is a joke who all he can do is talk smack about every teams players expect for his own. I am glad USA quit on his and I am predicting the bucks will quit on him too. How many meltdowns can one coach have in his career? 1st when he was the #1 seed with sonics he lost to the #8 seed.....then last year with the bucks...but the teamUSA has got to be the worst meltdown I have ever seen....that includeds ALL sports!!!!

NO cursing on the forums-BEEZ


----------



## bergtrue25 (Oct 17, 2002)

True, Karl may have "sucked" the past year, and with Team USA, but she sure as heck has Orlando's number...If he sucks so bad, how come the Magic can never beat his teams? I'd be peeved too if a "bad" coach always put a whoopin on my favorite team too


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Welcome to the board, please keep it clean there are minors about.

-Petey


----------



## zerotre (Sep 28, 2002)

the reason karl and the bucks have beatn the magic so many times is because lets face it the magic just dont have that much talent rite now, maybe if hill gets healthly for a change. If the magic had grant hill and tmac healthy all of last year and we fell apart like the bucks, then i would be calln for doc rivers head too.


----------



## bergtrue25 (Oct 17, 2002)

If the Magic had Hill two years ago, it would of helped, but I dont think you can make the claim that they still would of beaten Milwaukee...If you're gonna comment on how Karl's messes up so much in the past (i.e. his first round loss to Denver when he was in Seattle), then you obviously are overlooking the Magics past...They had Shaq and a prime Penny Hardaway, and let Penny complain his way out of Orlando and waste his talent, then let Shaq go, and then have gotten nothing thus far from Grant Hill...Every team, player, and coach has had their own regrets from years past...Bottom line is that Karl IS a winner...Blaiming him for the recent International team losing is all too convienent, and blaim goes out to more than just him...I like the rivalry that the Bucks and Magic have...Doc Rivers and T-Mac bash Karl, but his teams continue to beat the Magic, it makes for good games.


----------



## zerotre (Sep 28, 2002)

the reason the magic let penny go was because they knew his knee was never gonna be the same again, the only thing i agree with you about it that letting go of shaq was the one of the worst moves the magic made, but shaq WANTED to leave orlando it wasnt because of the money it was because he wanted to live in LA. I also like the rivary the magic and bucks have, but i do believe karl is the one that starts all the smack talkn 1st, this year grant looks like hes finally healthy so watch how many times the magic kills the bucks. no that big puppy is gone who will tmac make his new I have already asked you once in this post already. NO cursing on the forum boards.--BEEZ


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

As long as the Bucks have Ray Allen and Cassel, they can take on the Magic anytime. Bring it on! This is gonna be great. Ray and Cassel vs. T-Mac and Grant Hill! Can't wait.

Karl doesn't suck. The "Dream team" lost because they were too arrogant, and underestimated their opponents. Karl knows he hasn't had much success recently, and I'm sure he'll try to redeem himself this season.


----------



## bergtrue25 (Oct 17, 2002)

Please? Karl is the one who starts all the smack talking? I think not, McGrady did nothing but run his mouth to Glen Robinson the whole time his team was losing...Calling him "puppy dog" etc...Yes, McGrady owes the Bucks defense for him becoming a "superstar" but superstars need to find a way to win too...The Bucks are very deep again, and last years meltdown is blinding many people that the Bucks are still a very good team who should be mentioned as one of the best teams in the Eastern Conference


----------



## crbucksfan (Oct 28, 2002)

How can Magic fans talk about a coach when they should be worried about making it out of the first round. I think T Mac is a good player, but Grant Hill back in the day is a better leader than he is. Shout out to bergtrue25!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*First game of the season and I SMELL...*



> Originally posted by <b>crbucksfan</b>!
> How can Magic fans talk about a coach when they should be worried about making it out of the first round. I think T Mac is a good player, but Grant Hill back in the day is a better leader than he is. Shout out to bergtrue25!


***I am only posting this here because of the connection of the conversation between the posts prior to this one AND the game last night involving the Magic and the 76ers.***

..trouble in paradise. Or at least in the magic kingdom!!!:laugh: anyone see the grant hill interview with sheryl miller after the game? OUT of grant hills mouth on tv, he said, "I told doc I am a Player who plays best in a groove..I cannot get into my groove if you keep alternating me all the time....of course T-Mac was on his game tonight" quote, unquote, or words very close to those!!! This guy wants to play now..said his foot is fine, but they apparently cannot find a big enough court to have grant out there with mcgrady...hey...I just heard it..I did not say it!!! LOL:grinning:


----------

